# Ever heard of a "Pull" Fee



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never run into this before but I am also relatively new to the rescue scene (only a year!) but I noticed a shelter we wanted to pull a dog from charged rescues about 100$ to pull a dog...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. The pull fee is often the adoption fee. Most times it's waived for rescues. My local shelter charges the spay/neuter deposit, waives the adoption fee and returns the deposit upon proof of spay/neuter.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I've heard other rescuers mention it but none of the shelters I work with require it. I was, however, under the impression that it was a discounted rate for rescues. $100 seems like a lot.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, normal. Especially if the shelter has vetted the dog at all.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

We charge $30 if the dog is already altered or the rescue wants to do that on their own & provide proof or $60 if we do the surgery.
It's a bargin tho, since we provide a full set of annual vaccinations, chip, worming, Capstar, nail trim, HW test, and even a bath when possible. 
If they are on meds, they leave with at least a weeks worth & sometimes 2 weeks. 

We also transport for free within a reasonable distance and all rescue bound dogs leave with a full record of all exams, meds dispensed, staff & volunteer notes + any hardcopy documentation the prior owner surrendered to us.

Not bad for $60 IMO


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow - I would love a deal like that!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's normal. Usually there is an adoption fee to the public, and a lower reduced "pull" fee for rescues so the shelter can recoup some of the cost put into the dog, time it spent at the shelter, etc


----------

